# Spark plug wires



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Since everyone at shows looks in the hood.... What color wire set looks best?







I just put red ones on but I don’t think it looks good. I WISH there was a Pontiac blue color but I’m thinking black would be best. Thoughts?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Taylor makes a blue spark plug wire. That's what I got for my build. Just need to get the correct application, but sometimes they can have a few wires too long.

Here is an example:









Taylor Cable 76630 Taylor Spiro-Pro Race-Fit Spiro-Wound Core Spark Plug Wire Sets | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - Taylor Spiro-Pro Race-Fit Spiro-Wound Core Spark Plug Wire Sets with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Spark Plug Wire Sets at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Taylor makes a blue spark plug wire. That's what I got for my build. Just need to get the correct application, but sometimes they can have a few wires too long.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> ...


I saw that color that Color but I have nothing blue under there. I also saw a teal color which is close to the Pontiac blue (Sea greenish) color … But did not seem to have the right 180 or 140 angle I needed. I think the red ones look bad now that I have them on. 😩


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Yep, I believe it is the plug wire next to the steering column that has the odd angle plug boot. Most wire kits seem to run a little long as I think they are actually for Chevrolet engines, but can work on a Pontiac. Unless you are willing to buy a kit that you can custom fit by cutting and putting on the ends, you take a chance on wire lengths. I believe I have seen "Pontiac" specific wires, but am not sure. I am not that fussy unless they get stupid in length and they look sloppy. It can also depend on choice of wire looms, ie factory or some of the aftermarket billet types.

The yellow Accel plug wires were the big thing in the 1980's. I ran a set of the red Taylor wires back then as Taylor is a good brand.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Yep, I believe it is the plug wire next to the steering column that has the odd angle plug boot. Most wire kits seem to run a little long as I think they are actually for Chevrolet engines, but can work on a Pontiac. Unless you are willing to buy a kit that you can custom fit by cutting and putting on the ends, you take a chance on wire lengths. I believe I have seen "Pontiac" specific wires, but am not sure. I am not that fussy unless they get stupid in length and they look sloppy. It can also depend on choice of wire looms, ie factory or some of the aftermarket billet types.
> 
> The yellow Accel plug wires were the big thing in the 1980's. I ran a set of the red Taylor wires back then as Taylor is a good brand.


Yes these were definitely longer. I put extra holders on to try to alleviate the “sloppy look”.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I get the Taylor's that you have to terminate on the distributor end. That way you get the length right for your car.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> I get the Taylor's that you have to terminate on the distributor end. That way you get the length right for your car.
> 
> View attachment 136597


What color are those? I love those. Any more pics?? My engine is the Pontiac blue color if u see in my pic. 1966 GTO 389 3 duces. I had that first ordered the teal color from Taylor but they were a 90° boot and did not fit in more of a greenish


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Mine are definitely blue. You can get the straight boots if you get the ones not terminated on the distributor end. My engine color is aquamarine, same as the car.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I've got the same thing on the racecar, but I think I got the bigger wire.


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I have the angled boots on the racecar due to the angle plug heads.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

If you are going for a race engine, or a very modified engine compartment there are several choices. But if you are going for the mostly stock look, black is your only choice.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Old Man Taylor said:


> I've got the same thing on the racecar, but I think I got the bigger wire.
> 
> View attachment 136600


Howdy, I'm noticing your coolant hoses on the heads. I've run across mention of this change before but don't know the details of how it's done. Would you mind describing the modifications and also what benefits you get from it?

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Howdy, I'm noticing your coolant hoses on the heads. I've run across mention of this change before but don't know the details of how it's done. Would you mind describing the modifications and also what benefits you get from it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bear


It supposedly provides more uniform cooling in the head. There's several ways to do it. The one you referred to takes the water from the back of the block and routes it directly to the back of the head. This picture is the way I originally did it on my 400.


----------



## chuckdh3 (Feb 6, 2020)

I just changed my wires out this past weekend. I had been running the correct date coded wires (which never seem to fit correctly). Even though the old ones had 300 miles on them they were old and stiff. Not looking at doing any more concourse shows so I decided on the custom fit Taylor 8.2 and wow what a difference. I went red because why not. Red makes a good accent with the redline tires and fender emblems on springmist green.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

A nicely detailed engine compartment!! Show us more (other side) and full car hero shots please


----------

